# Morse Code and Lanterns



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone ever use morse code to communicate? I remember briefly flashing signals between big city highrises to friends using spot lights. I think that morse code and lights or IR lanterns would be a really interesting way to communicate without using radios at all in a crisis. It might also transfer well to mountainous terrain.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know morse code. Interesting idea but I can't really dedicate the time to memorizing it. That's a lot of dots and dashes.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

... --- ... 

That's the extent of my morse code knowledge. Something I remember from boy scouts.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

for the 'morse-challenged'  

http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html

also, the world standard:










I keep a laminated copy in my wallet because I haven't used morse since I was a little kid with a walkie-talkie


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Would be a good method.........the code is not used much anymore. I have laminated morse code card as well. Learned the code when I built my first heath kit radio (a long long time ago)


----------

